# Always got to pee



## 14535 (Oct 5, 2006)

HeyIn the last few months (which is when my IBS started up) i've been having to pee all the time. I have to go durring the night which ive never had to do before. Im not drinking any more than normal.Does anyone else get this?


----------



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

I get the same thing happens to me i have to pee like all the time! I thought it was b/c of the Bental im on but im not sure. Its pretty annoying cuz if i try to hold it i get a stomach ache right away and become a little gassy. So your not alone.


----------



## 14535 (Oct 5, 2006)

It fully sucks. Im not on any medication - im trying to deal with IBS without resorting to drugs. So its not medication making me pee. I can't go an hour without having to go.


----------



## 20663 (Jul 8, 2005)

I get the same thing as Beanie. If i hold it, i'll start to get a bad stomach ache, and start have an attack, that lasts basically until i pee. i dont know this for sure, but i read somewhere that people with ibs have so much pain because their intestines are super sensative. so maybe a full bladder starts to press on the intestines or something, which would explain why having to pee triggers a stomach ache....just a theory. Maybe you have a urinary tract infection, that makes you feel like you have to pee all the time...?


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I need to pee all the time. Sometimes I go several times an hour, and get up 3 or more times in the night. I think I have an overactive bladder, this had been linked to IBS, ie the bladder, like the intestines, is ultra-sensitive.For long journeys/days out/exams I take Detrusitol (tolterodine tartrate)from the doctor which relaxes the bladder and stops you needing to go so often. I used to take Desmospressin which was brilliant, but they won't prescribe it at my new practice.Also I find spicy food, cold weather and having my period makes me need to pee more.


----------



## 13594 (May 14, 2006)

I've had urinary problems for about 2 months now. I had to see a uroligist privately cause it would take 3 months on the NHS. It seems I have a very sensitive (but not enlarged) prostate. Im currently taking ciprofloxacin but more tests are needed to properly diagnose the problem. I tried tolterodine 2mg and Oxybutynin 5mg modified release. They didn't help mostly due to the IBS preventing proper absorbtion, Oxybutynin patches have helped tremendously as its getting to where it needes tbviously only men have prostates; but urinary tract infections can happen to everyone. If the problems infection related; then you are going to have to live with it for a long time if you refuse to take anti-biotics that would cure it.Regardless; it need to be looked at by a uroligist. Also drinking less than usual can make the contractions in the detursor muscle worse. I understand you are adversed to taking meds but you need it diagonsed properly in case its something nasty which could get worse over time.Best Regards,mr_colt


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

MR. Colt. Get in and get that prostate taken care of. It will just get worse every day. Been through all the stuff you have. Was no fun. Dr went in and cleanned out the prostate, was not fun for a few weeks but didn't hurt, was just uncomfortable for a short time. Did get an urinary infection after the surgery, but meds. have taken care of that. It's nice to sleep through the night,and not have to go so often during the day. I would wake up at night and find I had wet underware, not fun. Now that is all gone.


----------



## 13594 (May 14, 2006)

well there not sure exactly what it is atm. Only went private to jump the main NHS referral queue you see (Can't afford much more than that.) Will see the urolgist in his NHS clinic to do a full battery of tests. The ciprofloxacin was mostly to see if it improved things (whilst I wait the 3 weeks for an appointment; now im registered as an outpaitent.)Trust me; I am keeping on top of the problem. Just gotta wait to have the proper tests so it can be properly diagnosed. Ironically my GP wouldn't give me the oxybutynin patches out of spite as I had complained about how he was dealing with my case in general. I can't change GP just yet as it would put my medical records into a 12 week transfer system before my new doc would get them. I currently need a report on my illness and disabilities for a welfare housing application otherwise im homeless. Theres no other way of getting it, once I move however: I will change docs straight away.Thanks,mr_colt


----------

